

Why to avoid Google's IPO (2004) - nopassrecover
http://www.google-watch.org/googles-ipo.html

======
pork
This is a troll, just look at the bottom right.

~~~
nopassrecover
Ah good spot, I missed that. I just thought this seemed a lot like the usual
"anti-hype" posts, and considered it interesting that occasionally the hype is
right.

------
nsheridan
<http://www.google-watch-watch.org/>

